# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Roaccutane

## meissie16

Hallo,

Ik lees hier best veel over roaccutane...
Ik ben een meisje van 16 en heb een jaar of 4 last van acne en allemaal middeltjes geprobeert.. zoals.. schoonheidsspecialist.. een stick van de dokter.. daarna antibiotica en zalf.. maar het hielp allemaal niks&#33; Toen leek het de dokter verstandig om naar een dermatoloog te gaan.. woensdag belde mijn moeder naar het ziekenhuis en ik kon donderdags al meteen terecht.. Ik moet nu eerst 4 weke de diane 35 pil slikken en over 5 weken eerst nog bloed laten prikken en als het dan allemaal goed is begin ik met de roaccutane. Ik heb er eigenlijk best wel schrik voor&#33; Voor de bijwerkingen enzo. Gister sprak ik mijn schoonheidsspecialiste nog maar door haar heb ik best wel schrik gekregen. Ze zij van ja oei kijk maar uit das een kei zwaar middel ik ken een paar mense en die zijn er niet content over als ze het nog moeste doen zouden ze dat nie meer doen. Dus ik kom helemaal overstuur thuis en volgens mijn moeder moet ik me niet zo laten jennen door haar. Maar toch zit het me nie zo helemaal lekker. Zouden mensen die de roaccutane pil gebruikt hebben of nu nog gebruiken willen reageren?? 

Groetjes

----------


## meissie16

Sorry.. k zie nou dah k zelf een nieuw onderwerp ben begonne:S maja moes eigenlijk bij die andere staan..

sorry

----------

